# Penn Digger's bottles....



## JOETHECROW (May 3, 2009)

Tom's wife has a digital, but he's a vr. busy man, (being our local Mayor and all), he never has the time to post pics and learn downloading/downsizing...when Laur and I stopped today after our dig, Tom asked me to take a few pics of his bottles. He began digging and collecting with me 12 years ago,...what started with a humble Chamberlain's pain balm has morphed into this!
  (More pics to follow)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 3, 2009)

A various mix plus inks...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 3, 2009)

more cool ones..


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 3, 2009)

Even though I've been addicted to this hobby since the 70's, I think Tom has surpassed my collection by alot....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 3, 2009)

Tom,...I hope these are to everyone's liking....The poor light wouldn't let me get perfect focus but they look good!
 While I'm at it I'd like to thank Tom for being a good friend to us and alot of great fun, digging and exploring over the years..Thank's Tom!                                     Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (May 3, 2009)

Sweet collection Tom ! Thanks for posting those pics Joe !


----------



## Penn Digger (May 4, 2009)

Joe,

 Thanks for the pics, someday I will learn how to do it myself.  The first bottle I ever dug was with you and was actually an aqua "Chamberlain's Colic Cholera and Diarrhoea Remedy."  Yes that is the actual spelling on the bottle, I have it in my left hand now.   We also dug some sort of cancer bottle that day at the same spot, remember?  You have that one, so I do not have the actual embossing in front of me.  Thanks again Joe.

 PD


----------



## cobaltbot (May 4, 2009)

Nice collection your Mayorship.  What's your favorite?  Digger's rights should be protected in that town!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Penn Digger
> 
> Joe,
> 
> ...


 
 Tom...sorry I disremembered the Chamberlains embossing. That was a remarkable day...All I remember was that you'd expressed some interest in my bottle hobby/obsession and we were out riding around near the old homesteads, and that it was windy out....  Tom had suggested an old clearing that looked inhabited at one time. After a vr. short walkabout we found our first bottles together without a heckuva lot of effort, there right under a thin layer of moss (you could see the outline of the bottles) were Tom's Chamberlains bottle, and right next to it was my pick. 'Dr. Mixer's Scrofula and Cancer Syrup'...both in excellent condition. A good start to a great bottle digging (and more) friendship...I'll post up a pic of the mixers...                                                             Joe 

 P.S. I will say that it looks in hindsight as though I got the better end of the bargain on that pick...[] but I remember too, that you really liked the arched embossing on the Chamberlain's and picked it for that reason....Great memories....                                                                     J.B.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 4, 2009)

Dr. Mixer's (Hastings Michigan)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 4, 2009)

one more...


----------



## madpaddla (May 4, 2009)

Oh Geezzz   Congrats on the Excellent collection.  All that effort in the finding, digging, etc.  Well worth it.  Thanks for getting the blood moving again.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Penn Digger (May 5, 2009)

Cobalt,

 My favorite, you asked.  I don't know as I really have one favorite.  The cobalt blue, with swirls of indigo,  Sanford's Radical Cure is definately in my top ten.  Dug that one with Joe behind an old barber shop I used to own.  Was digging down to the "old layer" with a pointed shovel about 3 plus feet down when it came up on the shovel.  Not the most valuable bottle, but a beauty.  Other favs would include the Keene Masonic flask that is so crude it barely stands up on its own, the Tippacanoe, a MINT green Wishart's, pontiled Jayne's, Clover Leaf Dairy (1 Known?) and all of my local Bradford, PA bottles...


 PD


----------



## mr.fred (May 5, 2009)

*Great looking bottles Tom[]  Keep at it!-----Fred.*


----------



## Lordbud (May 14, 2009)

Those bottles all look so shiny and not covered with dust, even though they're sitting out in the open.
 Must be a bear on cleaning day, dusting each bottle, trying not to break it...[8|]


----------



## Penn Digger (May 16, 2009)

Lordbud,

 Actually the ones on the shelves in the cabinet have more dust.  Must admit, I had cleaned the ones on the single shelves a few days before the pics.


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 16, 2009)

Awsome!


----------



## Penn Digger (May 28, 2009)

Gave a couple of local bottles to Digs and Mr. Fred last weekend as they got skunked at the dig site here.  It was nice to have them both here to the house.


 PD


----------

